# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Techniques for trapping/snaring deer for knife kill?

## BushCraft

I'm looking for a technique to trap or snare a deer in a situation that it could be quickly and effectively be killed with a knife. Due to the trouble of owning a rifle (Or even a bow) over here it's not always possible to have one for hunting. So I am wondering if there are any simple techniques for hunting or snaring deer to be taken down with a knife. 

I'm also open to suggestions for alternatives (Entire different perspective on the situation?) or techniques to perform the kill (The current thought for a kill is to bring the knife into the heart either between ribs or shoulder, as it is much much faster than a slit throat and bleed out).

I know in a survival situation we don't always have the option of pleasantries, but I would like to minimize stress to the animal before and during the kill if at all possible. Any advice on this would be more than welcome.

----------


## intothenew

Never done it, so take this on that note.


The Game and Fish authorities here are using a lot of net traps. They build them walk through, bait them for a few days for the deer to become accustomed, then close one end and set a trip. It's a fall trap, not the hollywood turn em' up-side-down hang em' high deal. I'm kinda thinkin' that's the only way I want to be around a live deer with only a knife, and I would probably add a few extra turns/layers/knots before the "deed", practice my calf roping skills so to speak. A deer can put a hurting on ya. One trouble with that is, bait. It may in fact be more productive to just eat the bait. On the other hand, given good enough traffic, maybe you can pull it off with no bait. I picture that as needing a huge net. Net repair, don't forget to sharpen up on your net repair.

Maybe that knife needs to be on the end of a decent pole? 

Any way you do it, that's gonna be one adrenalized critter.

When is deer trapping season, anyway?

----------


## BushCraft

> Never done it, so take this on that note.
> 
> 
> The Game and Fish authorities here are using a lot of net traps. They build them walk through, bait them for a few days for the deer to become accustomed, then close one end and set a trip. It's a fall trap, not the hollywood turn em' up-side-down hang em' high deal. I'm kinda thinkin' that's the only way I want to be around a live deer with only a knife, and I would probably add a few extra turns/layers/knots before the "deed", practice my calf roping skills so to speak. A deer can put a hurting on ya. One trouble with that is, bait. It may in fact be more productive to just eat the bait. On the other hand, given good enough traffic, maybe you can pull it off with no bait. I picture that as needing a huge net. Net repair, don't forget to sharpen up on your net repair.
> 
> Maybe that knife needs to be on the end of a decent pole? 
> 
> Any way you do it, that's gonna be one adrenalized critter.
> 
> When is deer trapping season, anyway?


I am thinking a snare rope would be the easiest way to go about it, but I don't know. Most people aren't keen on foot or choke snares, so I'm still thinking about how to do it. I've seen what a pissed of deer or stag can do, their hooves are like razers and the kick like a mule on heat. That's not even mentioning the horns those buggers can have. As for bait and traffic, half a hand of peanuts has never failed from what I have heard and I saw ~18 deer while I was walking looking for where to snare (I was only walking a small area for a little over an hour).

I don't know how a knife only venture would go. Perhaps a long pole bludgeon would be the way to go, although I don't particularly like the idea of beating a wild animal into submission. 
I don't know about season either, but the mine has professional shooters culling at the moment. I can only assume without father research that the season has started.

----------


## nell67

I COULD be wrong,but I beLIEve it is highly illegal to TRAP a deer??? now what the authorities do,and what we are allowed to do are two totally different things,a "do as I say,not as I do" deal.

----------


## Stiffy

I'm assuming the question is in the context of "this is an emergency and me/my family are going to starve if I don't get that deer,"  right?   Okay.   It doesn't hurt to be prepared.  

I think the comments by intothenew are definitely appropriate.  What you are suggesting could be really, really dangerous.  However, if that's your only option, I agree that using that knife as a spear is the safest way to go.   The actually process of capturing the deer in the first place can be addressed in a variety of ways.  Deadfalls, snares, and nets are all possibilities.  If you have the raw materials, I like the idea of a heavy object, possibly attached to some netting, dropped from right above a game trail.  However, your method would depend on your available materials and the terrain, and your ability to minimize any noise produced by an active system.

For that matter, if you have the ability to make a decent spear, you might just forget the whole snare/net thing and just practice your spear throwing skills, then make a stand by a game trail and wait.

As far as your comment about minimizing "stress" to the animal, if you are in the kind of critical situation that would justify taking a deer in this manner, consideration for the animal's feelings should be about last on your list.  Getting the deer without getting yourself seriously injured should be your main concern.

----------


## randyt

with snaring I'm not sure if there is a way to minimize stress. I prefer to use blind sets when it comes to snaring. Find a trail and find a natural bottle neck, a place that the animal will have to duck down is good. A good cable snare with a lock is preferred. I would use a weight rather than a spring pole, spring poles can lose tension over time. The snare loop can be about the 24 inches in dia and 24 inches from the ground or the top of the snare is lightly attached to the duck stick. For a trigger I would probably use nails but there are a plethora of triggers on the net to choose from. With a locking snare, a weight and springpole isn't needed. The nice thing about a locking snare versus a weighted snare is the safety. If somebody wasn't paying attention I reckon they could get tangled up in a snare and the weight would  put immediate tension on the snare and somebody could get hurt or killed. In my opinion large game snares should be checked several times in a 24 hour period. Of course all this is for a hypothetical survival situation.

----------


## kyratshooter

Ever had a deer on the end of a string?  You are not talking about walking fido down the sidewalk.

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...sort=ascending

You would be lucky to survive the experience of trying to get close enough to cut the deer's throat, much less "eleminate stress" in the process.

Best bet woudl be to make a spear and hope you could finish it off before it killed you.

I would be inclned to go for a deadfall that would dispatch the critter outright.

----------


## hunter63

One sure way to harvest a deer with a snare like object is to use a "deer cinch".

Construction and use of the "Up Nort, Deer cinch"

First form an 8"/10" ring out of re-bar, then add a 2 ft arrow shaped 'getter' from the same material....Looks kinda like this
*O------>*

Then proceed to your local hunting ground and park your truck.....pace off about 8 ft and find a 6" dia jack pine and cut it off leaving a 3 ft stump.

Go back into the woods and find a good deer trail, and stand behind a tree and wait.....

When a deer comes running down the trail, let him pass ans shove the *----->* part up his exhaust, grab the ring and hang on......The ring can be used to steer the deer toward the truck, by dragging your left or right heels.

When you get to your cut off tree stump, slip the ring over it, deer will pull his innards out and land next to the truck.

Success of this depends on advanced calculation and many beers to get all dimensions correct.

----------


## Highhawk1948

When I was a young boy my brother and I waited in a tree for deer so we could drop down on them with our knives.  I am really glad none walked underneath us!

----------


## Durtyoleman

Great idea Hunter that makes guttin him easy but it don't help skinnin him. 

D.O.M.

----------


## hunter63

Leave the hide on till you get home....keeps the meat cleaner.....

----------


## kyratshooter

Heard about a guy once that shot a deer with his KY long rifle.  Him and a buddy walked up on the dead deer and admired it for a spell.  Nice ten point about 200 pounds.  They decided to take a picture.

The shooter got straddle of the deer, placed his rifle in the tines of the rack and his buddy snapped the shot.

Apparently the deer was only knocked out, the flash startled it awake and it realized some predator is astaddle of his back.

Deer jumps to life and takes off!  Rather than let go of the deer and preserve life this fellow hangs onto the rack and goes for a ride through the forest.

Works out fine for about twenty five feet when the deer tries to slip between two trees.  The deer fits, but the long rifle does not and the deer comes to a sudden stop with a broken neck.

The rider, on the other hand does not stop and goes flying through the air over the dead deer's head. 

At least that was the explaination for the sorry battered state he was in and the necessary trip to the emergency room to treat the antler punctures acquired in the experience.

----------


## hunter63

I hear ya, that's why the drop out of the tree and go for a ride, trick has kinda fell by the wayside.......

----------


## Wildthang

> Heard about a guy once that shot a deer with his KY long rifle.  Him and a buddy walked up on the dead deer and admired it for a spell.  Nice ten point about 200 pounds.  They decided to take a picture.
> 
> The shooter got straddle of the deer, placed his rifle in the tines of the rack and his buddy snapped the shot.
> 
> Apparently the deer was only knocked out, the flash startled it awake and it realized some predator is astaddle of his back.
> 
> 
> 
> Deer jumps to life and takes off!  Rather than let go of the deer and preserve life this fellow hangs onto the rack and goes for a ride through the forest.
> ...


That kind of sounds like the time I got drunk and tried to ride a bull buffalo, it wasn't pretty :Scared:

----------


## welderguy

Here ya go reads this old post,    http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...l=1#post332219

----------


## BushCraft

Some nice replies here, but a bit of basic knowledge that has been ignored. That is probably my fault for my vague question (I didn't want anyone choosing not to give an answer fearing it was off topic or in the wrong direction.).

Pitfalls are nice only if you have energy to spare and you won't be moving. They also require a lot of time to remove the smell of the hard work that went into making them. They are a long term solution that may or may not fit a situation.

Hunter that made me laugh something fierce, I still can't tell if you are serious or not. Either way shoving anything up an wild animals arse sounds like you are begging for a kick to the teeth.

 Been thinking about this for a few days, and I think I have a solution. If you've ever seen a deer near farmland you know the first thing they do when spooked is jump the fence. So my way of thinking is create a funnel that they will move along to a neck snare baiting them at the end of the path with food or whatever. I think when they feel the thing tighten on their neck they will try and jump the fence and get away. Given the right rope length you could make it so they hang themselves over the fence once the try and jump it.  All just in my head at the moment and I've not really thought how t put it to practical use, but it avoids the razer hoof to the throat situation I've been mulling over. Any thoughts guys?

Also all of this is hypothetical at the moment, but the difference between planning and practice is why we are all here.

----------


## Wildthang

Put out some food that deer can't resist, and spike it with sedatives. They will pass out and you can hit them in the head with a baseball bat!

----------


## intothenew

Here at least, deer prefer to go under a fence when possible. Antlered will shy away from that in velvet.


Hepit was gonna tell us all about it until the mods jerked the rug out from under him. LINKY You can install a horizontal snare above a fence/obstacle crossing for a lynching.

----------


## hunter63

> Some nice replies here, but a bit of basic knowledge that has been ignored. That is probably my fault for my vague question (I didn't want anyone choosing not to give an answer fearing it was off topic or in the wrong direction.).
> 
> Pitfalls are nice only if you have energy to spare and you won't be moving. They also require a lot of time to remove the smell of the hard work that went into making them. They are a long term solution that may or may not fit a situation.
> 
> Hunter that made me laugh something fierce, I still can't tell if you are serious or not. Either way shoving anything up an wild animals arse sounds like you are begging for a kick to the teeth.
> 
>  Been thinking about this for a few days, and I think I have a solution. If you've ever seen a deer near farmland you know the first thing they do when spooked is jump the fence. So my way of thinking is create a funnel that they will move along to a neck snare baiting them at the end of the path with food or whatever. I think when they feel the thing tighten on their neck they will try and jump the fence and get away. Given the right rope length you could make it so they hang themselves over the fence once the try and jump it.  All just in my head at the moment and I've not really thought how t put it to practical use, but it avoids the razer hoof to the throat situation I've been mulling over. Any thoughts guys?
> 
> Also all of this is hypothetical at the moment, but the difference between planning and practice is why we are all here.


Of course I was dead serious about the deer cinch......Stop by any saloon in northern Wisconsin, and they probably have one on the wall...unless of course, they lent it to the "city guy" as they will do from time to time.

Makes as much sense as all the traps, and snares and knives........

Now if you are in any area with cliffs around, you can use the "drive a herd over the cliff" method as was used by out ancestors going back to Woolly mammoth days....

Then there is always the 1958 Dodge Power Wagon, Road kill Harvester......Just try not to bust them up too much, you loose too much meat....Just "wing them"....and even then a knife coup de grass, is kinda chancy.

Then there is the quart of cheap beer out the side window of a "57 Chevy, @ 70 miles an hour......But that's another story.

----------


## Old GI

This reminds of a kid I went the high school with that did the "drop out of the tree stand with a knife" trick.  The six point buck did quite well; he returned to school after 3 or 4 months in the hospital.  Sooooo, be very careful trying to use a knife on a deer under any circumstances.

----------


## Psalm25

I have not really been reading over the answers... but to me the most simple way to trap a deer and kill it without a gun would be to use wire line like one would use for shark, a treble hook in an apple and the wire wrapped on a tree. Deer will stand on two legs to reach at apples, when it gets the apple in its mouth it will then fall back down on all fours. When it does this it will set the hook and no way it can get it out. When you shank it, rather than a knife use a spear. That way you stay clear of the hooves. 
Nasty way to kill a deer... I would only suggest this in extreme emergency's.

----------


## Psalm25

> This reminds of a kid I went the high school with that did the "drop out of the tree stand with a knife" trick.  The six point buck did quite well; he returned to school after 3 or 4 months in the hospital.  Sooooo, be very careful trying to use a knife on a deer under any circumstances.


There is a video on youtube of a guy doing this to a black bear. he didn't get hurt and he did get the bear... kinda stupid though. I tried to find the video but can't. I will try to find it again later

----------


## postman

Holy crap Hunter 63, now thats funny. Haven't laughed that hard in ages. Thanks.

----------


## intothenew

T-handle for us hillbillies.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.











I had to clean it up to make it presentable.
LOL

----------


## crashdive123

If you didn't clean it somebody might have said butt out. :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

> T-handle for us hillbillies.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the CC version, you gotta be VERY brave.........LOL

----------


## intothenew

Beginners are allowed ten foot of paracord.


Advanced technique involves a third "hold", you bite a ham.

----------


## hunter63

> Beginners are allowed ten foot of paracord.
> 
> 
> Advanced technique involves a third "hold", you bite a ham.


LOL, well played.....and funny no matter who you are.....Thanks!

----------


## bowhunter1130

find a deer trail with a limb or something that they would have to lower their head to get past and put a snare their so when the deer lowers his or her head to go under the limb it will unkowingly put its head in a noose but getting close enough to kill him or her with a knife  is another story

----------


## hunter63

Does are easier as the rope/wire doesn't get caught in the antlers.........

----------


## japs8944

Use a spear.

----------


## aprophet

snares can be rigged to dispatch what you are snaring you can also use a "deer stop" to keep the snare from closing up all the way there is a dvd out on hog snaring you just adjust the snare up higher 18-24" off the walking surface to dispatch with a knife you are gonna need to lasso and hog tie the back legs and stretch it out I have watched a friend stab a buck to death not pretty and fairly hard to pull off stretching them out is much easier

----------


## Rick

I'll bet that meat was good. Probably enough adrenaline flowing throw that animal to float a ship.

----------


## welderguy

Ive always wanted to jump out of a tree with a sharp stick onto a deer :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

My luck it would be the only buck in the woods that knew karate.

----------


## welderguy

> My luck it would be the only buck in the woods that knew karate.


lmao!!!!!!!! yeah same here

----------


## Highhawk1948

I would try bowhunting.

----------


## senna

u can use the apple hung about a foot above an 18" slipnoose of aircraft cable. suspend the noose on 3 threads. Still a horrible way to die, it takes minutes for it to strangle itself to death. Snaring deer is illegal in most places, and rightly so.

----------


## Skittish Prepper

hey everyone i'm cheryl, i'm new here and i'm literally laughing out loud while reading this thread. baseball bats and jumping out of trees with knives? ... i guess if you're hungry enough right? 

this is by far the most entertaining thread i've read yet.

----------


## Skittish Prepper

wouldn't it be easier (and safer) to sit in your truck at the edge of a field around dusk and just run it over?

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but I think the OP wanted to know ...... what would Rambo do?

----------


## Nighthawk01

erm , gulp , just realised im maybe a bit of a wimp  :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Fear not. Coffee and bacon will man you right up. We also believe in liberal amounts of Danish (the pastry, not the people).

----------


## Nighthawk01

No , can't drink coffee , makes me hyper ....... but Danish pastries  :W00t:

----------


## Skittish Prepper

what would rambo do? WWRD? lmao

----------


## edr730

I've stuck a few deer in the chest while aiming for the heart. I've often missed the heart and the deer went on to live for quite a while. What I've done for many years is club them in the head since it's less dangerous and it dispatches them quickly if you hit them hard enough. 
I've had deer wake up in my van when I didn't use enough force, so don't give them a love tap. 
If you have fences and crops where the deer are feeding, then look at the fence from the road and go to the place where the fence is low or down. They will cross there where is is easiest. 
If a deer wasn't severely injured and tired then the lasso idea sounds good to me.

----------


## hunter63

> wouldn't it be easier (and safer) to sit in your truck at the edge of a field around dusk and just run it over?


Now you are talking "road kill grocery shopping"....best done at night,... '58 rusted out Dodge Power wagon 4X4 with 38" Buckshots, with well pipe bumpers....the preferred "implement".

And I use the term "road kill" loosely .....The "road" being any thing the truck can make it  thru..........
But be aware it kind of embarrassing to be blasting down the road, with barbed wire strung across the grill, and a couple of wood post banging against the sides......

Quart of brew out the side window of a '57 Chevy at 70 miles per hour, also does a good job....kinda tricky these days.....


Just realized I am repeating my self.....LOL

----------


## don456

> I'm looking for a technique to trap or snare a deer in a situation that it could be quickly and effectively be killed with a knife. Due to the trouble of owning a rifle (Or even a bow) over here it's not always possible to have one for hunting. So I am wondering if there are any simple techniques for hunting or snaring deer to be taken down with a knife. 
> 
> I'm also open to suggestions for alternatives (Entire different perspective on the situation?) or techniques to perform the kill (The current thought for a kill is to bring the knife into the heart either between ribs or shoulder, as it is much much faster than a slit throat and bleed out).
> 
> I know in a survival situation we don't always have the option of pleasantries, but I would like to minimize stress to the animal before and during the kill if at all possible. Any advice on this would be more than welcome.


one way to trap a deer,you could make a spring spear trap not hard plus keeps you and yours out of harms way,the trap keeps you from having to get with in knife range not a good plan. not to mention pit fall trap but its a lot of work.

----------


## Rick

It may just be me but I'm beginning to believe the first liar doesn't stand a chance. 

I've never tried to stab, strangle, poke, prod, thump, bump or hammer a deer. It doesn't seem too logical to me to even attempt a stunt like that. I've always just slipped my index finger in one of their nostrils and led them home.

----------


## hunter63

> It may just be me but I'm beginning to believe the first liar doesn't stand a chance. 
> 
> I've never tried to stab, strangle, poke, prod, thump, bump or hammer a deer. It doesn't seem too logical to me to even attempt a stunt like that. I've always just slipped my index finger in one of their nostrils and led them home.


So that's where the saying "Yes Dear"....comes from.....Make that "Yes, Deer"

----------


## xjosh40x

You could always use a bow trap. Simple. Build a crossbow like trap and set it with a trip wire. Place it on a deer run on a creek. I have set several. Never taken a deer but did get a turkey my first time and a fox another. But be very careful. This is a lethal trap. Check it with this thought. Best research it and practice a few in the yard.

----------


## hunter63

> You could always use a bow trap. Simple. Build a crossbow like trap and set it with a trip wire. Place it on a deer run on a creek. I have set several. Never taken a deer but did get a turkey my first time and a fox another. But be very careful. This is a lethal trap. Check it with this thought. Best research it and practice a few in the yard.


Remind me to stay out of Mississippi....

Maybe try one of these?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## xjosh40x

Haha no need to fear the bow trap down here. We buy ammo before toilet paper around here. I doubt this trap has the power to take a deer. The fox I got still ran 20 yards after to arrow fell out

----------


## Sluggo

All kidding aside,snaring deer is a excellent way to get meat.The best way is setting on trails with cable snares sized for wolves.A deer will kill itself within a very short time due to their flight instinct.A strong cable with swivels will hold a deer long enough for the deer to expire.As far as using a knife,bad idea,instead as suggested in other post,use a spear/knife on a long pole.Another way is to learn the art of bow making.

----------


## Carney

There too fast, these are easier
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rick

How much did you pay that dinosaur to pose with you?

----------


## Carney

A bunch

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crashdive123

> All kidding aside,snaring deer is a excellent way to get meat.The best way is setting on trails with cable snares sized for wolves.A deer will kill itself within a very short time due to their flight instinct.A strong cable with swivels will hold a deer long enough for the deer to expire.As far as using a knife,bad idea,instead as suggested in other post,use a spear/knife on a long pole.Another way is to learn the art of bow making.


How many deer have you personally gotten using this method?

----------


## Carney

> How many deer have you personally gotten using this method?


 :Wink: 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Firesong

Snare set through a trail. Odds are it will kill itself before you get to it (choke). Dispatch with the back side of an axe (not the blade side in case you weren't sure)

----------


## Carney

I live in a very Deer populated area in rural South Mississippi. Its not unusual to drive up & see 15 in my front yard, walk out with a 10 point on my porch, etc....but, I can go out in the woods and hunt, & its a different story. What appears to have been a carefree cow, or walking meal, in there territory,  is suddenly a very elusive animal. If you walked on your home & a 200lb Buck was sitting in your recliner, smoking a cigar & reading a paper, we would notice something strange, because it ease in Our territory.  When I am in there territory,  the deer know I am there,.most of the time. Yes I walk up on them,& they panic. Can you snare one, it can & I am sure has been done. I saw a documentary where some South Americans actually run there deer on foot, till the deer give out, then they kill them with bamboo spears! I have snared large animals, with smaller brains than deer, animals that scientists say cannot process thoughts. I have watched for weeks as a gator would go to the same slide he always crossed, with a snare he couldn't see, no physical signs I had been there,& a nice rotten chicken hanging,& watch him, notice & go around it. Yes,  the next day I may have gotten him,  but this is a gator, not a deer. (Gators were problem gators taken by permission of the Mississippi Wildlife Conservation Department)
Anyway, all I am saying,1. never underestimate Any Animals Instincts, 2. No matter how much dirt time, deer still know there turf better than me. 3. In bushcraft, snaring is a very pratical means of getting some kind of meat, with practice, time,& patience, in most real life Survival situations ( not all), your window of life is so short, its best to focus on getting out, instead of dying with snares out. 
But I would like to know if anyone on here has snared a deer,& some pictures. Cool subject  :Smile: 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rick

And they get the flier two days before season opens. So.......

----------


## SlowRide13

> ...1. never underestimate Any Animals Instincts...


I tried to snare a donkey last week (long story... job related). I rigged a lariat in a 3' gate with the bottom of the loop at chest level, and the top of the loop above head level. My thoughts were that we would drive the donkey through the gate, the snare would hit his chest, and then tighten around his neck. Using a hay string, I set it up so the rope would break free, leaving the donkey dragging the tail along, making it possible for us to then catch him without injury. 

Well, the donkey ran up to the trap, skid-stopped, grabbed the rope in his teeth, shook violently, causing the whole deal to fall down, and then proceeded through the gate. I have no idea if a donkey is smarter than a deer, but prior to this experience, I would have assumed the same setup would catch a deer. I think it would require considerably more savvy, even for a backyard cornfed deer.

----------


## Carney

Amen men!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## edr730

Deer can be caught in snares and thats why they deer stops on the snares. Read the rules for an instruction manual on how to snare deer. The arguement against the strict regulations is that it's more difficult to snare coyotes and they create a larger coyote population which results in a smaller deer population. I have seen deer caught in wire fences. They can be trapped or snared like any animal, but that doesn't mean that they aren't a savvy animal. 
We have thousands of people every year who dispatch deer. It isn't rocket science. I use a club since it's quick and human and I don't like to get blood on the back of my pant legs when I drag them out.

----------


## Carney

> Deer can be caught in snares and thats why they deer stops on the snares. Read the rules for an instruction manual on how to snare deer. The arguement against the strict regulations is that it's more difficult to snare coyotes and they create a larger coyote population which results in a smaller deer population. I have seen deer caught in wire fences. They can be trapped or snared like any animal, but that doesn't mean that they aren't a savvy animal. 
> We have thousands of people every year who dispatch deer. It isn't rocket science. I use a club since it's quick and human and I don't like to get blood on the back of my pant legs when I drag them out.


I understand you can snare deer..bit there sharp,  cunning. I an off the grid situation , with all the tome in the world,  and the Know How, you may get one, if you can stay off there paths, don't leave signs or sent, but if the scenario is a survival scenario with a life span window, I doubt your gonna feed before dying. And cutting his throat,  bleeding him out with a pmoore, works very well..& u still have the brains. I have trapped a lot of our Mississippi game, from coons to.latge gators. But, I have a lot more failure. Some may think this is inexperiece, but it is the animals instinkd. I posted a picture of an 8 1/2 fro gator I snared, jumped him& cut his spinal column. O have accomplished this much easier by just jumping on there back, less struggle.  Anyway, Yes it can be done, but we would all like to see pictures and true.statistics of it, how many, & how long it took.  I am very interested. Note, anyone Snaring, check with your local laws. If the SHTF, that overides those laws imhop....this would be great trapping/snaring/bushcraft practice,  but in a Survival Scenario,  that has a short window of lifespan, forget it. I am a fairly good tracker, but again, they know somethings wrong in there turf. I m not saying anyone doesn't know what there talking about, I am just throwing the rug out, that this is a Difficult task. I would love to see pictures of the event...cool brothers

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## edr730

I don't set up deer snares so I can't give you any photos, log books with statistics explaining what your probabilities would be. I've recurve bow hunted, dispatched and dragged out more deer than I could count. I know just about how smart they are. Sometimes unbelievably smart, sometimes unbelievably dumb. 
I'd rather not stick them in the chest of cut their throat before I drag them out because if you hit the lungs they bleed out the nose and it gets on your back legs as you are dragging. When you cut the throat, the blood splashes on your legs. When you drag out a deer his nose should be against your butt, now five feet behind you as they sometimes show in magazine pictures. But, if you don't mind washing your pants that night, it's not a big deal I guess.

----------


## Carney

A little off subject, but I have gotten into the ground field dressing & quartering on location when in woods. Not hanging the dear, but using hide or tarp, after cutting throat &  quartering plus getting all other meat while never removing deer off the ground. Many North American Indians do it, and easy to pack or keep at camp without puleys,& hangers.  But I haven't snared one. Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## redneckidokie

First let me say that I have never snared a deer. Though I am sure it is possible.
But as to the second part of the question about taking one with a knife. They routinely get tangled in fences here during rut, and I have harvested several that way.
My point being that a large mature buck in full adrenaline surge, fighting for it's life does not ''go gently into that good night''. You may find in a survival situation that the chance of coming out cut up, kicked battered and bruised might be more than you bargain for.
Just a thought, be careful. :Rockon:

----------


## Galuyasdi

I normally wouldn't respond to a question like this but I am making an exception. In a survival situation (a real one) you definately do not want to sustain injuries, you do want to conserve energy, and you want to perform everything you do with as little wasted effort as possible. Having said that what I'm going to relate is harsh to the animal, messy, and not a thing which should be done without genuine need. It works. I was tought this by a SEAL Hospital Corpman Chief who gave my unit survival training. Forget the bs about snaring/knifing a wild animal & don't jump out of a tree onto an animal. 
     Carry a container of salt with you into the back country (multiple uses). 
     Carry a few double edge razor blades. Embed the razor blade at just below head height of deer along a pathway they travel. Cover it with salt. 
     The deer will lick the salt and cut it's tounge. It will hurt but it won't taste the blood because of the salt. You will have your deer. 
     Do not go out into the back country deliberately unprepared and use this method or rely on it as a primary means of obtaining a game animal. We did it in the military during survival training and I have never seen or heard of it being done since then (early 70's). If it isn't a matter of survival no one has any business doing something ugly like this. I certainly haven't.

----------


## SlowRide13

Why kill it, if you won't be able to find it when it dies?

----------


## Galuyasdi

It won't be far but if someone lacks the skills to find it then they shouldn't use this method. It's for when things are so serious that your life depends on that food, rather than just being hungry for awhile. Not for weekend jaunts, for emergencies.

----------


## Rick

Well, I had a great laugh over that one. Thanks. A couple of questions though...

1. In a survival situation (a real one) what if you don't have a container of salt and a couple of razor blades? Could you use a sharp stick and pee on it? Bear said it's kinda salty. 
2. Do you think a deer would lick a razor blade multiple times? Because I'm thinking a cut tongue might not kill a deer. I'm also thinking the deer might not be all jiggy about licking it a second time. The first time it licked the blade the deer would be all, "Holy crap! That hurt. I'm not doin' that again." Then walk away all ticked off. Now, I am no expert on deer with cut tongues but I've had a cut tongue before and that's pretty much what I did. 
3. Would a few snares be a whole lot better? You can make expedient snares and the animal is laying right there for you. The only thing better would be a Popiel Pocket Snare Skinner, which every one should carry. They don't cost much. But wait! If you order today they'll send......
4. I don't have the skills to track a deer with a cut tongue any more than I have the skills to track a deer that's constipated. But I'll work on that. 

You don't have to answer any of those. Just random thoughts I had.

Interesting read here: 

http://maxzimmer.com/wp-content/uplo...-Your-Sins.pdf

So now you've heard about it again....unless that's your site.

----------


## Galuyasdi

It works. If you don't believe it then don't. Just keep asking what if. Personally I think dropping out of a tree onto an animal is a bad idea but I didn't insult anyone here who thought differently. I seldom respond to questions like this as there is usually a lot of people who think they know everything. 
   If you don't think it works then don't. I really don't care. I only posted this in an attempt to keep someone from injuring theirself and maybe keep them alive. I don't know what that link you put in is but I have no site and why would you assume I have one.

----------


## Rick

You might reread my post. I made no assumption. How can you possibly think an animal would continue to lacerate itself without regard to pain? You've actually done this and it works? Is that right? You've actually done this?

----------


## Galuyasdi

Yes. Once. It was during survival training when with I.U.W.G.1 Sensor team that was given by SEAL team (as was all our training). None of us liked it but we learned it. If you are sick or injured this is a way to maybe obtain food. It's one thing to fashion traps or snares if you're healthy but what about if you're not? 
     Wounded, loss of blood, broken limbs, broken fingers, burns, fever or a back or head injury- for example as a result of a surgery I had a spinal headache which hurt to the point of incapacitating me. I could only remain sitting upright (not able to stand) for about a minute. I may have been able to fashion this but not a snare/trap. A spinal headache results from not having enough spinal fluid to support the brain and mine felt as though my brain was in my neck. 
     I merely offer this as one more method to enable a person to survive when other options are unworkable. 
     As for the deer continuing to lick the salt- deer don't reason. Deer don't think "ouch that hurts so I won't do that anymore". 
The deer wants the salt, the scent/taste of blood which would warn the deer off is confused by the salt much the same way as a moth is not warned off by the heat of the flame. 
     If you don't place this where deer frequent (ie- a game trail) then it won't work just like a snare won't work under the same circumstances. I've never done this in the 40 or so years since then and wouldn't think of doing it as a way of hunting. If my or my childrens lives, or even the life of just another human being were on the line however, I wouldn't think of not doing it. I consider it to be ethically borderline even within the criteria I just mentioned.

----------


## crashdive123

@ Galuyasdi - how many times have you either used this technique or personally observed it in action.

----------


## Rick

> As for the deer continuing to lick the salt- deer don't reason. Deer don't think "ouch that hurts so I won't do that anymore". 
> The deer wants the salt, the scent/taste of blood which would warn the deer off is confused by the salt much the same way as a moth is not warned off by the heat of the flame.




Using that logic deer wouldn't run when shot, attempt to flee when approached or even be cautious when feeding. Mammals feel pain for a reason; to prevent injury and death. It's a basic instinct even in man. Deer would not lay down in a fire any more than they would lick a razor blade repeatedly. Deer do reason. That's why they are cunning. It may not be the same level of reasoning as man but then again, we walk out in front of vehicles too and tell our friends, "Hey, ya'll, watch this." 

If you want to believe in this that's your right. Personally, I'll spend my energy and calories on much more productive methods if the need arises. I wouldn't do this any more than I'd bail out of tree on top of an animal or try to rig up a deer trap. Too many calories spent for the return. I leave it at that.

----------


## randyt

I've been trapping for over 40 years and even though anything is possible I will stick to proven techniques. Proven to me, applied to anything that moves.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

Never done it, but this is what I would do if I had to. I would take a big log, about as heavy as I could lift. I'd tie 750 paracord to one end so it will not come off no matter what. I'd prop the log up against a tree near a dear trail. Then I'd throw the rope up over a thick limb above. I'd tie a cow bell or jingle bell to it and then make a snare loop on the end. I'd place the loop about 4 feet above the trail with a wide opening in case there is an antlered deer that gets caught in it. 

What'll happen is the deer will come through and get its neck or head caught. It will pull with all its might and the log will be yanked off the side of the tree and go from upright to horizontal on the ground. This will lift the deer up several more feet, utterly strangling it. Meanwhile that cowbell is ringing like crazy from all the vibrations in the line. You'll hear it from a mile away and come running and stab that thing in it's vitals when it is strung up by the neck and most vulnerable.

----------


## hunter63

> Never done it, but this is what I would do if I had to. I would take a big log, about as heavy as I could lift. I'd tie 750 paracord ( They make 750 cord?) to one end so it will not come off no matter what. I'd prop the log up against a tree near a dear trail.( So that's what DW was up to!..... Then I'd throw the rope up over a thick limb above. I'd tie a cow bell or jingle bell to it and then make a snare loop on the end. I'd place the loop about 4 feet above the trail with a wide opening in case there is an antlered deer that gets caught in it. 
> 
> What'll happen is the deer will come through and get its neck or head caught. It will pull with all its might and the log will be yanked off the side of the tree and go from upright to horizontal on the ground. This will lift the deer up several more feet, utterly strangling it. Meanwhile that cowbell is ringing like crazy from all the vibrations in the line. You'll hear it from a mile away and come running and stab that thing in it's vitals when it is strung up by the neck and most vulnerable.


I guess anything is possible.........personally I would not depend on this method.....

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> I guess anything is possible.........personally I would not depend on this method.....


They actually make 850 cord too. But I prefer 750 because it has more inner strands (11 to be precise, as opposed to 7 or 8). 

My first snare attempt was with bankline. I caught a rabbit with it the very next day. I've also gone weeks without getting anything, and that's with a dozen rope AND wire snares. It's ultimately a matter of luck. Traps can not be relied on at all, because they are not guaranteed. Nor is hunting. It's all about increasing your odds by optimizing the variables in your favor. 

A proper trap will catch the animal if the animal happens to come through it and engage it properly. The key is to make your set as solid as possible and place it in an ideal location. Then you only have to rely on the luck of the gods, because you've done everything you can on your end of the deal.

----------


## hunter63

Thank you for your input......

----------


## BrcueD_500

Hmm, Survival emergency . Pull the air bag from your steering wheel place it up right in a feeding area. Fix a trip wire to a carrot and place that on top of the air bag. energize with a 12V battery and wait for a "bang!" 
Now I'm no hunter but the whole reason I was searching for deer trap is because it looks like my neighbor is setting up for something. (not the air bag trick) He's feeding the deer every evening but has the feed set between a triangle of three newly planted fence posts. Could make for some good video footage.

----------


## hunter63

BrcueD_500.
Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome to WSF.
There is an intro section at
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

If your have something like that going on by a neighbor.....I would slowing back away and mind your own business.......

----------


## Rick

Personally, I carry a carrot in my vehicle for that very reason.

----------


## MrFixIt

I knew a guy who hunted and harvested deer with a spear. He sat up in a small ladder type stand and would wait for one to come close.

----------


## Dudewithaknife

This is an old thread but I have something to add to it. I know of a foot trap. Take wild grape vine and make a crown out of it like you are wrapping spare wire to hold itself. It will look like a wreath. It should be about the size of a small dinner plate. Then sharpen long thin sticks that are the diameter of the wreath. Push them through the wretch pointed in to the center. Repeat this all the way around the wreath. Then pull the sticks back to leave a round space just smaller than a deer hoof. Dig a shallow depression about 4 or five inches deep and place the wreath over it. Then using heavy cordage make a noose and lay it over the sticks pointing in. The loop should be just smaller than the wreath. Anchor it nearby to something strong. Cover the whole thing in leaves. Of course this is placed on a deer path. Multiply for more chances it will be stepped on. When the deer deos the hoof pushes past the spikes into the hole. Immediately the deer will shake it off or jump aside. The noose will tighten because the wreath is snagging the leg. It will tighten above the ankle so it won't pull off. As long as nothing breaks great! As for a knife kill.....injuries in a survival situation are lethal.  So make your noose on as short a run as possible to both conserve priceless cordage and give the animal the least amount of moving room as possible. This will help protect you when you do move in for the kill.....with a spear or survival bow ........or a knife.

----------


## Seniorman

> DUDEWITHAKNIFE - " ... As for a knife kill.....injuries in a survival situation are lethal. So make your noose on as short a run as possible to both conserve priceless cordage and give the animal the least amount of moving room as possible. This will help protect you when you do move in for the kill.....with a spear or survival bow ........or a knife. "


I think I'd use my .22 LR pistol.  Staying out of the deer's "kill zone" seems wise to me.    :Wink: 

S.M.

----------


## Rick

What? Let me get this straight. You have no desire to grab your knife and jump on a 150lb pound animal with horns that is maxed out on Adrenalin and sees you as the greatest threat since the plague? Well, I'll swan.

----------


## kyratshooter

Makes me remember the archeological studies I did in grad school.

It seems that most of the bones they find of Neanderthal man show broken bones and severe trauma.  It appears that they were sticking spears into big critters and then hanging on to maximize the damage of the spear.  Seems that was an irritant to the critters and they did a lot of thrashing around. 

The only people we find today with the same type injuries are rodeo bull riders.

Did I ever tell the story about the guy that shot a deer and only stunned it.  Fantastic beast with a massive antler spread.  The guy straddled the deer and placed his rifle in the rack for a photo.  When the camera flashed the stunned deer woke up.  The result was quite a spectacular "deer ride".

----------


## Seniorman

> What? Let me get this straight. *You have no desire to grab your knife and jump on a 150lb pound animal with horns that is maxed out on Adrenalin* and sees you as the greatest threat since the plague? Well, I'll swan.


You ain't wrong, Rick.  When it comes to "knife fighting," include me out." 

Brings to mind when I was in the Army many years ago, we had been going through three days of bayonet training.  That was no fun, especially wielding those bayonets attached to the late, great, but very heavy M1 Garand rifle.  After the third and final day, we were in the barracks cleaning weapons, polishing brass, etc., etc.  My platoon sergeant came in and was talking with some of us.  He was career Army and had the CIB (Combat Infantryman Badge) from WW II (Europe) and Korea.  What you might call a pretty tough soldier.

I asked him, "Sgt. Moore, do you really think all this bayonet training is necessary?"

He said, "The U.S. Army says you're gonna have bayonet training so you're gonna have bayonet training."  Then the very slightest smile came on his face and he added, "As for me, when those motherxxxxxxs got close enough for me to stick 'em, I shot 'em."

Seemed like wise advice to me.  I feel the same about trying to "stick a deer."    :Gun Bandana: 

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

I kinda heard it pretty much the same....except it was:
Sarge, "If you get your bayonet stuck in the rib cage, fire a couple of round to dislodge it"
Recruit, "Sarge, if I have a couple of round left, he ain't getting that close".

----------


## kyratshooter

I was the same way with all the running.  Running here, there and everywhere, what's your mile speed, what's your two mile speed, is that in combat boots or sneekers, after PT or before....?  

Why are we running, are we out of ammo?

Then they would brag about being a 99% mechanized Army!!  

Why was I always distained to be in the 1% that was hoofing it?

I remember the first time I hitched a bayonet to the end of an M16.  What a joke!  We were specifically instructed to NOT perform and upper butt stroke with the M16 for fear of damage to the weapon.  Shattering the stock was not the worry, it was bending the buffer tube and ruining the threaded portion of the lower.

----------


## Seniorman

> " ... I remember the first time I hitched a bayonet to the end of an M16.  What a joke!  We were specifically instructed to NOT perform and upper butt stroke with the M16 for fear of damage to the weapon.  *Shattering the stock was not the worry, it was bending the buffer tube and ruining the threaded portion of the lower*.


Didn't have to worry about that much in bayonet training with the M1 Garand.  It was built like an osage orange fence post.   :Laugh: 

S.M.

----------


## kyratshooter

The M1 I was issued had a walnut stock with many years of linseed oil rubbed into it.  

It was a Winchester and I am ashamed to admit that after 45 years I no longer remember the serial number. 

The best feature of the M1 was the hand-guard going nearly to the muzzle.  Less chance to burn your hands on a hot barrel.  I have hurt myself on the M14 and M16 barrels several times.

----------


## taint

The lack of a flashider was a handicap for those actually fighting with the Garand. As a civilian, until Scout scopes became available, scoping a garand inhaled sharply.  if you do a mag dump on a match grade M1A, you just converted it to a "rack grade" M1A, losing many hundreds of dollars, cause the heat will have melted the fiberglass bedding.   For shtf, not having luminous sight inserts, chromed barrel and chamber, not firing the GI  rd, not having a .22lr conversion unit, not being concealable (taken down) in your pack, not having a sound suppressor, all add up to "inferior, dangerously so".

----------


## crashdive123

You really are all gunched up about some sort of impending apocalypse aren't you?

----------


## taint

Nope, cause I'm ready for it

----------


## Rick

What is "it" that you are ready for? What is the apocalypse you have planned for?

----------


## kyratshooter

Whatever "IT" is apparently "IT" can be survived with the contents of a backpack so those of us with a house and a pantry may never realize "IT" has happened!

----------


## 1stimestar

For Pete's sake, don't forget the luminous paint!  Gotta have that luminosity on your pantry other wise it's no good!

----------


## kyratshooter

No luminous paint, but I do have a roll of luminous Duct Tape.  

You can run around sticking that to things and not worry about giving it time to dry!

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh I had a roll of glow in the dark tape once.  Is that the same thing?  That stuff was super fun.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea that's the stuff.  Duct Tape still makes it.

----------


## 1983

Learned some neat things from this thread so I'll put in some of what I learned from an old poacher that's long since passed away.

He used to use angle iron to make cheap line locks and aircraft cable to make deer snares.

Basically you'd funnel them into the snare or find an area of brush that is frequently traveled that you can get a snare hung from the sides or above and hang it to the nest hight that you think and then run it back to a sturdy tree.

Deer will panic and choke itself out.

As for stabbing them thats a good way to get hurt if the deer is still mobile.

Cheapest and easiest spear you can make is with a piece of pipe cut at a 45* angle (give or take) and sharpened with an angle grinder then drill holes down the shaft and attack it to a wooden shaft with some self tapping screws.

Spear head can be as long or as short as your like but a foot of material would probably be a good length.

----------


## giranexp

A deer with it's agility. There is no viable way to end a healthy, free, deer with a knife

----------


## Rick

It's all about knife placement.  :Innocent:

----------


## Seniorman

A .22 short from my .22 pistol right behind the deer's ear would do it for me.  Won't get my clothes bloody.   More humane on the animal, too.

S.M.

----------


## Rick

In that case...wait for it...it's all about shot placement. You knew that was coming.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Always use enough knife!


Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I really do hope that whatever logistical errors I make in the rest of my life, that it never comes down to stabbing anything (except a medium well T-bone) with a knife.

Hog hunters hunting with dogs use a knife almost exclusively.  Not advisable to be blazing away into the middle of a hog/dog fight. The best knives for that purpose is something long and slender. The M7 bayonet is almost perfect.  straight in behind the front leg will quiet even the largest hogs.  I'd like to point out that the hog is wearing a somewhat cumbersome pair of pit bull ear rings while you do this.  It's also a young man's game because you have to run a couple of miles immediately before sticking the pig.  It's not exactly survival type hunting.

Sometimes I wonder how man survived and thrived making a living with pointy sticks.

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

They didn't.  That's why old age was considered 19. :Tt2:

----------


## Rick

....and tree climbing was considered an essential skill. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

When they dig up those old skeletons they find a lot of trauma.  Most of them have so much damage the only people alive that match them today are rodeo bull riders.

They were hunting big stuff, bison, wild cattle, horses, and the standard technique seemed to be to run up and stick then with a sharp pointy object, then hang on so they could not get away.  also there was some big stuff hunting them, cave bear, saber tooth, Dire Wolves and waist tall hyenas.  

And Rick is correct, almost no one made it to 40, everyone showed signs of trauma, even the women.  You gotta remember, we were an endangered species, the entire world population would have left room in a NFL football stadium during most of the stone age.

Thank God for bows and arrows!

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Of course there was always the fast food option.  Happen upon a predator that had already procured a meal and calling its bluff.  Any kind of protein, even rotting protein was a welcome addition to the pot.  I imagine consuming rotting meat was pretty much the standard since refrigerators were in precious short supply. That probably didn't do much for aiding longevity either.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I always get a kick out of these folks who think there is going to be any kind of this survival prep stuff going on in a world catastrophe situation.  One thing is for sure though, the world human population will plummet.  

Alan

----------


## Rick

> refrigerators were in precious short supply




Nothing more sad than a caveman waving the plug of a fridge in the air waiting for a lightening storm.

----------


## crashdive123

............or a lineman.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I always get a kick out of these folks who think there is going to be any kind of this survival prep stuff going on in a world catastrophe situation.  One thing is for sure though, the world human population will plummet.  
> 
> Alan


Back a few, when there were dozens of doomsday survival forums on the web, I always got a laugh out of the people that were stealing packets of salt from fast food joints to supply their BOB.

When I told them that was not going to be nearly enough they would reply that they would break down and spend $0.50 for a whole pound!

Most nearly fainted when I told them it would take ten to fifteen pounds of salt to preserve a pig and the family would need a pig per person to make it through a winter.  At least that was the old rule of thumb grand-dad used and he had gone through many a winter.

Most just planned on your "fast food option" anyway.  Find someone else with food, someone that knew what they were doing, and take it from them.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Yep, choosing the proper deer stabbing knife is going to be pretty far down on the hierarchy of needs.

And, back in the day, salt was worth more, pound for pound than gold. It wasn't until well into civilization than men began wasting it on preserving meat.

Alan

----------

